# 3 month old lamb?



## ThePigeonKid (Jun 30, 2011)

Hello, I bought my first sheep yesterday, and I am considering purchasing a lamb to keep her company.

It is a 3 month old lamb that can't see well, according to the person trying to sell her.

 What questions should I ask the seller? 

 I think I could provide a safe environment for her, as my goats and sheep are close to the house and I don't think she could get into too much trouble. I want some more experienced opinions though...


----------



## aggieterpkatie (Jun 30, 2011)

Oh man, with all the healthy lambs out there for sale I think I'd pass on a blind/almost blind one.  That could end up being a huge hassle.


----------



## boykin2010 (Jun 30, 2011)

AGREED!!!  PLUS sheep are herd animals and it would be very lonely without a companion


----------



## rockdoveranch (Jun 30, 2011)

+2 or is it +3


----------

